# Cooler Master N200 Side Panel Window Modding



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,

I have a pic to show. Please suggest me which MOD is better...

*i.imgur.com/iiiy6t6.jpg



As for me the above MOD seems real awesome...


Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil


What are the tools to use while modding such a cabby? Please suggest any build logs or links to follow...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

Can anybody MOD my cabinet side panel like that which is above for some charge? Please reply...


----------

